# Rooting GT-P3100 Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7''



## raj (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi
Device : Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 GT-P3100.
Firmware : 4.1.1 OTA update
Kernel Version : 3.0.31-471788
Baseband : P3100DDCLK1

Need to root the above device. As i'm completely new can anybody guide me how to root the device, and if it fails what to do.
As I'm completely new that's why posting this coz i need a step by step guide.

Regards
Raj.


----------

